

The Quiet Racism of Instagram Filters - davidbarker
http://www.racked.com/2015/7/7/8906343/instagram-racism

======
Nadya
A filter designed to wash out and lower the contrast in a photo, by design, is
going to wash out the colors and lower the contrast in the photo. Might I
suggest not using a filter designed to wash out and lower contrast if your
desire is to avoid washing out the color and lowering contrast?

Changing the filter to not wash out and lower contrast would change the filter
to a different filter. Effectively removing the original filter and replacing
it with a new one.

While I understand the issue here - I don't see the problem. Use a filter that
isn't designed to wash out a photo and lower contrast if you desire a photo
with higher contrasts.

It's similar to complaining a warming filter is making your skin too red and
you'd prefer your skin to have more of a blue hue. Instead of complaining
about the warming filter, why not use a cooling filter?

------
foldr
>Kodak is now bankrupt.

Kodak came out of bankruptcy in 2013.

